# Female VS Male



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Which is easier to train, and which do you prefer?
Do you find one sex to be more cuddly than the other, or about the same?

Eventually I would like one of each, but choosing which will come first can be a dilemma, as I have been more partial to female dogs over the yrs, but I do love both males, and females.....


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Males are definitely notorious for being extra affectionate and goofy velcro dogs. Females are usually a bit more independent and more serious than males. We have 2 boys and love them to death. I love both males and females, but I definitely have a big soft spot for the boys.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm partial to males myself. All 3 of my cats and my dog are males. In my personal experience, I've found them to be much more affectionate than females, but I'm sure everyone is different.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You will find lots of threads on this one but to summerize what I've read hear and observed. Males are "I Love You, I Love You" Females are "Love Me, Love Me" Males to tend to be more cuddly in general. Females tend to nudge your elbow when they decide they want attention. Both are great. I've had both males and females and I love the goofiness that my current males have.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have to say my males are goofy velcro dogs, the girls are more on their terms, once in a while I get to snuggle with them..LOL


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I have two males and they are big loves. Mine are cuddly and full of personality. Both are very different.

One is very OCD and a huge love. A wiggle in his walk, hates being dirty, loves hugs and to cuddle, very smart and very sensitive. He is about 17+ months.

The other is a "I'm coming to cuddle you in a cuddle attack" he is 8 moths and full of puppy energy. A bit more of a "boy" smart and likes to do things on his own...but a big baby at heart.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Roxy is ball crazy, athletic, smart, loves people, doesn't care for dogs (except Elliot). Elliot is laid back, goofy, loves everything that moves. I love them both.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have 2 of each... I find the girls a lot easier to train than the boys. Yes the girls are more independent(not a bad thing when you are in the middle of something and dont have to entertain them 24/7) and the boys are more goofy. When sitting on the couch Maggie is on 1 side of my lap Houdini is on the other. I will always have 1 of each!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm partial to males too, right now I have 4 boys (2 Goldens & 2 Terriers) and they are all super affectionate. I do think male Goldens are much goofier than females with the exception of my friend's female Lucy, she is such a ham and also very much a Mama's girl, very velcro. My SIL has 2 females and they are much more independent and not as cuddly.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had both, and while my Maggie was a wonderful pet, she was independent, wanted her space and wouldn't stand for much cuddling. Hank on the other hand is a big, goofy, loveable guy that thinks he's a lap dog.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I am a recent convert to male (golden) dogs. After many females who I loved to death, I am finally being loved to death!! Casey is also my first obedience dog, and he is my "wants to please, please, please guy!" I would never want to trade my experiences with my females, but males are SO nice!! I always thought females were "easier", and in many ways they are. But males are worth the puppy challenges.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm very partial to males. Growing up, we always had males. When I had my own family (now *I* get to be the mom!) we rescued a female sheltie. While a gorgeous dog, she was quite stand-offish and not very affectionate. So, we're back to males now! Had a male rat terrier, now have a poodle mix, and our gr Duffy. All of them big loves!

Kris


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ive only ever had females... right now we have 2 dog and 2 cats.. all female.. My next dog I would love to try a male.. Ive had females forever so time to try something new.. 
But my Chloe girl has been the best dog ever.. Easy to train, and very snuggley, always by my side, loves her mommy to death..
Cedar is very velcro too, a major lap dog, always up for snuggling, but she is a very stubborn dog.. She learns fast, but she is too smart, and tries to break rules every chance she gets.. 
I wouldnt so much say it depends on male or female for different characteristics.. Id say every dog is its own dog.. no matter what you get, its always going to be different from any other dog!!


----------



## jlgottschall (Oct 27, 2009)

I have 1 of each right now. The girl, Hayley (13.5 yo), well let's just say, she does what she wants, when she wants, and how she wants. Never been a cuddler and will actually turn her head if you try to kiss her. However, she is super driven to retrieve (found to be the case for females...a tad more driven in this department) and very determined. Now that she's older, not so independent, but still has attitude. The boy, Toby, is not necessarily a cuddler, but more a cling-on. He always seems to be around wherever I go. I always thought girls were a bit smarter until I got Toby. He's the really good looking guy that also really super smart. He catches on very fast. If I want to teach him a new thing, it takes a few times going over the command. Maybe Hayley is smarter, but she just doesn't want to listen.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have both male and female golden retrievers i don't find much difference between them. The only difference is Shelley will happliy run on her own for 5-10 minutes then wants mommy to run around or someone holds Shelley while i walk to the end of the park/oval. Einstein my male is more toy driven throw a toy he will chase,he will not run unless a toy or stick has been thrown. But both my goldens are very loving and wants cuddles all the time. I sometimes say Shelley should have been a male lol. Shelley will do her own thing for like 10-15 minutes then wants into your lap.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Jake was very independent--he was not a love you, love you, love you dog--it was all about him--love me, love me, love me. He was spoiled and catered to. Alli was a velcro dog--I think she spent 2, 3 nights in the crate as a pup, but we caved after that because she kept jumping up on the bed wanting to be by us. She spent every night when she was home (except those few nights she had shows) asleep on the bed with us.

Mac, our new pup, is a female, but she's somewhere in-between. She is curled up next to me as I'm typing. She follows me from room to room. She loves attention. But she has an independent streak--which actually is pretty good.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I'm sorry if I started the umpteenth thread on this subject, I will try to search the forum first before starting another thread.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe Barb is one of the puppy referral people "GRCA" along with my Tucker's breeders. We have many good breeders in and around CT.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

This is one of the most recent threads on this question for a few more opinions: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=70761


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Males.

Someone here put it perfectly:

Males -Love You Love You Love You!

Females - Love ME Love ME Love ME !

Comparing Goldens to Goldens, I've also found Females to be a bit more snippy, moody, and stand-off-ish than Males.

Out of 5 Golden's I've had, I've only had one that ever raised a lip, and that was Nikita, my only female that I had in the 90's.



Olympia said:


> Which is easier to train, and which do you prefer?
> Do you find one sex to be more cuddly than the other, or about the same?
> 
> Eventually I would like one of each, but choosing which will come first can be a dilemma, as I have been more partial to female dogs over the yrs, but I do love both males, and females.....


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

So far, I've only had females. Chloe, my first golden, was really gentle, calm, easy to train, affectionate but still pretty independent. Molly is a whole different story! : She's a real velcro dog, wants to be with you all the time and she's smart but a little stubborn! It took a little more patience and time to train her. Whatever gender you chose, you can't go wrong with a golden retriever! They're wonderful dogs!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

We just rescued a male golden mix and he is ALWAYS where I am. He rotates around me in the kitchen so he can lay on my feet when he sleeps he has to be by me usually. Leila loves attention but she likes her space.


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

Olympia said:


> Which is easier to train, and which do you prefer?
> Do you find one sex to be more cuddly than the other, or about the same?
> 
> Eventually I would like one of each, but choosing which will come first can be a dilemma, as I have been more partial to female dogs over the yrs, but I do love both males, and females.....


Male are the most loving.. I was just watching a friend's Golden female..and she was so bossy , and demanding..


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

I've been leaning towards a male because I thought a male might be more "stable" if I decide to do some obedience training with him?

Am I off-base with that?


----------



## Merlin2015 (Apr 24, 2016)

Always had male dogs , last dog I had before Merlin was a akita


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

Herschel is male and rather independent but still easy to train. I guess stereotypes do not apply to all dogs!


----------

